# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  باز کردن فایل هایی با پسوند .exe در ویژوال

## speeed

سلام
من دارم یه اتو پلی میسازم واسه یه باشگاهی بعد الان گفته یه چند تا بازی هم میخواد من موندم چطوری این بازی ها را بیارم توی وی بی بعد فکر کردم یه فرم دیگه بسازم و یه دکمه که وقتی روش کلیک میشه اجراش کنه و پسوند اون بازی ها هم که از این فلش ها هستید .exe هست کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه ؟

----------


## meysampasdari

خوب از تابع shell  استفاده کن.

----------


## speeed

دستتون درد نکنه الان مشکلم حل شد
فقط الان مشکلی که هست یه سری فایل مثل همین بازی و عکس و اهنگ هست که ریختم در بغل فایل exe که ایجاد کردم  حالا چند مشکل هست:
1- وقتی میخوام روی کامیپوتر دیگر اجرا کنم به ocx که توی اینجا به کار بردم خطا میده در حالی در همون پوشه با فایل exe هست
2-یکی از بچه ها گفت یه فایل نصبی براش درست کن با همین ابزار Pakage and ... ولی الان دوباره اون فایلها را نمیاره عجب گیریها  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## محسن واژدی

> وقتی میخوام روی کامیپوتر دیگر اجرا کنم به ocx که توی اینجا به کار بردم خطا میده در حالی در همون پوشه با فایل exe هست


سلام علیکم
برای این کار باید OCX را در رایانه ثبت نمائید که میتوانید از دستور زیر در Run ویندوز استفاده کنین
Regsvr32.exe "_OCX_LOC_"
_OCX_LOC:_ مسیر فایل ocxتون

موفق باشید

----------


## speeed

سلام
داداش من میخوام اینها را روی سی دی بریزم و بدم به دست مردم چطوری به صورت اتوماتیک این کار را بکنم ؟

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%AF%D9%86-ocx

----------


## محسن واژدی

> سلام
> داداش من میخوام اینها را روی سی دی بریزم و بدم به دست مردم چطوری به صورت اتوماتیک این کار را بکنم ؟


سلام علیکم
برای ریجستر خودکار فایل های ocx در تابع Shell دستور پست شماره 4 را بنویسید در این صورت فایل های ocx بصورت خودکارثبت میشوند همچنین پیشنهاد میکنم از برنامه هایی نظیر installer wise که بصورت خودکار کامپوننت های مورد استفاده برنامه تان را جمع آوری و در سیستم مقصد ریجستر میکنند استفاده کنید

موفق باشید

----------

